# Aftermarket radio + BOSE



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

I know there are a fair few threads on this but I'm installing a Sony aftermarket stereo into my 225 Coupe that has BOSE. I've read so many threads but still can't get this to work.
I've bought the PC9-410/PC9-404 from Halfords: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_265875

As you can see I've plugged this in as it's the only port that it'll fit. This has 6 pins which I've read up means it's for BOSE









This is the second adaptor that I'm unsure whether I actually need or not?









I've tried plugging this in the two different speaker slots but nothing would happen. I haven't blown a fuse doing this too might I add :lol: 
A friend connected up the blue/white wire to the grey (dont know why think he was just messing around) but managed to get a live connection because before the radio wouldn't even turn on.
I've just put everything back how it was as I should'a thought it would be just plug & play?

I also have a live feed cable going from the adaptor that I'm unsure of where this is supposed to fit to?








I also have a loose black wire coming from the adaptor that I would have thought surely would have to go in through one of the back adaptors?

And finally this is the two wiring slots that are from the radio 









I've put in my old Kenwood stereo in my VW Golf and this was nowhere near the hassle. I just cut both wires and electrical tape'd them up for each speaker but this is becoming a nightmare.

I bought this stereo second hand (luckily off a lady who used to have an A3) so it came with an adaptor but this wasn't enabling the rear speakers which have amps, its too quiet [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Another question aswell, I have 4 rca cables all labes front left front right rear right rear left, where there's only two slots, I'm guessing not all 4 are used only the 2 for the rears because they're amp'ed?

Any help on this would be much appreciated as this is driving me crazy. I've looked at so many threads and still no luck.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone who has this problem in the future too these links may be of use:

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a4-s4-foru ... arket.html

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=189040

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188198


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

remember to ground the black wire to an earthing point? Sorry can't help you with the rest mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

Hi, I don't know if you have solved this or not but my experience might help you a bit. I have fitted lots of aftermarket head units over the years, including a full Dynavin install with TV, GPS, etc. in my old BMW with Harmon Kardon and it was not as confusing as doing the Bose in the TT!

Anyway, the autoleads plug you have which has the RCA's connected to it plugs into the only connector it fits, so you have this right. Only two of the RCA's on the autoleads plug are actually used. The Bose amp does the front to rear fade. Don't get confused like I did when playing with the fader on your new headunit thinking some speakers are not working, they are, or at least they should be. There should be a blue and white wire also on this red autoleads plug. That is the power to the amp and needs a switched live. You should have another blue/white wire labelled 'remote out' or something similar from the other autoleads plug that you can connect to the this blue/white wire. If not you will need to find an ignition live from behind the dash otherwise your Bose amp will be permanently on and may cause battery drain.

The other autoleads connector will supply power to your headunit. This will connect to one of the other plugs behind the dash and, again, you can't get this wrong as it is the only plug it can connect to. You can identify this plug on your car because at one corner it will have a thick brown wire, this is the earth wire for the headunit. The other wires are permanent lives. I had to relocate one of the wires on the autoleads plug to match the corresponding pin on the car side connector. You only need 3 wires on this side, permanent live, ignition live and earth. Your remote out for the amp should come from your connector and, if you bought an amplified radio connector, you will need power to this too from the remote wire.

Hope this useful. Sorry I don't have any pics but once you figure it out, it's actually quite simple!


----------



## jamu (Jan 1, 2014)

The only other thing i would add is when i swapped my head unit i had to fit a couple of ground loop isolators between the head unit an amp as i was getting a loud popping when starting the engine. These can be bought from Maplin But i got them cheaper from an auto electrician/audio fitting centre


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the the input stan I'll have another stab at it tonight. Read up abit and some people say the pins in the reg plug from the adaptor are sometimes in the wrong place and two have to be moved over 1 place so I'll try that last I think. 
Yeah jam I'm gunna get this working then see how it is, if it's bugging me I'll get a ground loop connector but want this radio in first.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

the harness i bought originally didnt power on the unit, even though it said it was for a BOSE 2003 TT - anyway went to an audio place and they sold me another one, the different had a large block on it, which apparently powers the amp or something, otherwise it doesnt not.

you "may" have the wrong harness after all.


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

FYI, I bought a ground loop isolator as well but had to remove it because it cut off all bass to the sub. It's definitely a GLI and not a HPF too!! No adverse affects for me without it.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

manikm said:


> the harness i bought originally didnt power on the unit, even though it said it was for a BOSE 2003 TT - anyway went to an audio place and they sold me another one, the different had a large block on it, which apparently powers the amp or something, otherwise it doesnt not.
> 
> you "may" have the wrong harness after all.


Where's you get this other adaptor from? I'd rather wait a couple of days instead of cutting wires left right and centre.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Black_TT said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > the harness i bought originally didnt power on the unit, even though it said it was for a BOSE 2003 TT - anyway went to an audio place and they sold me another one, the different had a large block on it, which apparently powers the amp or something, otherwise it doesnt not.
> ...


looks like this mate

http://tinyurl.com/ltq2kma


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Been so busy lately still have my stereo in bits everywhere at the mo :lol: 
I gave in and gave Car Audio a call they told me I do have the wrong harness after all. 
For future advice of anyone installing full BOSE check which adapter you need carefully and check again and again with other websites just to make sure.
For full BOSE the wiring harness you need is the PC9-408 - Wish I'd been told this in the first place, if you don't know whether you have full BOSE or not then if your front speakers have BOSE logo on them then that's full BOSE. 
Bought the PC9-410/404 but this will only give front OR rear(rears are amplified), this cost me £16 and the PC9-408 is nearly £45 - FOR A WIRING HARNESS!! I nearly fell off my chair..
Anyway, hope this helps people who had the same troubles as me, here's a link to the adaptor you should get for installing an aftermarket stereo with full BOSE: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_265875
Will post back when I have collected & installing it with pics on a HOW TO.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Halfrauds rip-off prices as usual. Quick google gives prices from £29 to £35 for that adapter from various online suppliers.


----------

